
Open Location Codes - tantalor
https://github.com/google/open-location-code/
======
rakoo
Probably of interest is the comparison to other systems:
[https://github.com/google/open-location-
code/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/google/open-location-
code/blob/master/docs/comparison.adoc)

